# intel cpu runtertakten

## pieter_parker

mit welchem mainboard und vorallem welchem programm ist es moeglich die spannung und cpu takt runter zuregeln?

(im bios laesst sich das bestimmt einstellen, ich will aber nicht jedesmal das systemneustarten muessen...)

ich ueberlege mir eine intel core2duo oder quadcore cpu zuzulegen und will stromsparen wenn ich nicht die voll rechenleistung benoetige

----------

## c_m

frequency scaling ist für die gängigen Intel CPUs schon im Kernel. Musst nur das passende Modul mitkompilieren und laden.

----------

## pieter_parker

oke, gut .. und wie/womit sage ich dann runter takten? geht hochtakten (uebertakten) damit auch? wie steuere ich das?

----------

## vitae

emerge -s cpuspeedy 

kann das zum beispiel. keine abhängigkeiten und man kanns selbst bequem steuern  :Smile: 

----------

## pieter_parker

nette sache das .. und ich kann damit auch meinen c2d von 2,4 auf 3,0ghz hochtakten?

----------

## bbgermany

Hi, 

ganz einfach ohne weiteren Programme geht so:

1. Kernel mit cpufreq Unterstützung für die CPU erstellen (nicht vergessen: ondemand und conservative govenor mit auswählen) und installieren.

2. in /etc/conf.d/local.start folgendes eintragen:

```

echo conservative > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_govenor

```

Bei MultiCore Systemen können das mehr Einträge sein und da gibt es bestimmt eine elegantere Lösung als jede Zeile extra einzuhacken. Der govenour bestimmt dann das Verhalten der Frequenzanpassung. Bei ondemand geht das hoch-/runtertakten relativ flott. conservative macht das langsamer und mehr auf die Auslastung optimiert.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## xraver

Auf meinen Core2Duo hab ich folgendes in der /etc/conf.d/local.start stehen;

```
cpufreq-set -g conservative

cpufreq-set -c1 -g conservative

```

----------

## bbgermany

 *xraver wrote:*   

> Auf meinen Core2Duo hab ich folgendes in der /etc/conf.d/local.start stehen;
> 
> ```
> cpufreq-set -g conservative
> 
> ...

 

Das geht auch, braucht man aber das Paket sys-power/cpufrequtils.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## c_m

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

> oke, gut .. und wie/womit sage ich dann runter takten? geht hochtakten (uebertakten) damit auch? wie steuere ich das?

 

Nur noch ergänzend zu meinen vorpostern:

ondemand liefert afair 100% wenn cpu leistung benötigt wird (krasser sprung auf full speed). Wird dieser nicht benötigt regelt der govener die CPU runter.

conservative geht noch einen schritt weiter und macht nur kleine schritte. Wenn die CPU zu 50% ausgelastet ist wird sie ggf nur einen schritt hochgeregelt anstatt in der belastung 100% zu machen.

Mein XP 3500+ z.B. regelt zwischen low und fullspeed in 3 stufen: 1GHz 1,8GHz und 2,2GHz. Übertackten geht aber nicht.

----------

## obrut<-

falls das board speedstep und oc gleichzeitig ermöglicht, kannst du die cpu per bios übertakten und dann unter linux wieder runtertakten lassen. die minimalfrequenz steigt dadurch aber, das der minimale multiplikator, den speedstep nutzt 6 ist. 6 * realer fsb ist daher immer der niedrigst mögliche takt.

----------

## Child_of_Sun_24

echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor

In die datei /etc/conf.d/local.start eintragen und der Kernel regelt das ganze auch ohne Userspace Programme, ist immer auf dem niedrigsten Takt und regelt nur sehr vorsichtig hoch.

CoS24

----------

## xraver

 *c_m wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ondemand liefert afair 100% wenn cpu leistung benötigt wird (krasser sprung auf full speed). 

 

 *Child_of_Sun_24 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> echo ondemand > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor 
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Ja welcher Governor regelt denn nun eleganter?

Da mich eure Postings etwas verwirrt haben, hab ich mal nachgeschaut.

Interessant fand ich Auflistung zu den Governors unter http://andreasjuch.mywol.org/drupal/node/8 .

Aber die Gentoo-dukumentation bietet da einige Infos.

 *http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/power-management-guide.xml#doc_chap3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ondemand
> 
> Wählt die größtmögliche Frequenz bei Auslastung der CPU und reduziert die Frequenz andernfalls. 
> ...

 

----------

## think4urs11

 *xraver wrote:*   

>  *c_m wrote:*   ondemand liefert afair 100% wenn cpu leistung benötigt wird (krasser sprung auf full speed).  

 

Nein, Intel schreibt z.B. vor das immer alle Stufen zwischen 'aktuell' und 'fullspeed' durchlaufen werden müssen - genauso in Gegenrichtung von 'full' zu 'leg dich hin'.

In der aktuellen c't ist ein sehr guter Artikel zum Thema frequency und voltage up/down stepping.

----------

## xraver

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> In der aktuellen c't ist ein sehr guter Artikel zum Thema frequency und voltage up/down stepping.

 

Danke für den Tip. Endlich mal wieder ein Grund sich das Blatt zu holen.

----------

